# glosso



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

anyone know where to get glosso in scarborough/markham area?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

scarb big als has some right now.. i also saw some at superpet at first markham.. but they were crappy looking.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

If you want to go a little further South, apparently Menagerie has some, on their availability list anyway.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

too far for me, since I live near the toronto zoo!!, I been there once when I first began fish keeping, I have nothing good to say, maybe when I went there they were still doing renovations, I saw like no fish tanks and all the fish stuff was cluttered together and I didn't see any plants.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I have some 

I'm by Markham road and Finch.

PM me if you are interested.


----------

